

Bitcoin Pay-Per-Character Publishing Platform - solomania9
http://bitcoinmagazine.com/13802/bitcoin-pay-per-character-publishing-platform-gathers-momentum/

======
xxxmadraxxx
On first glance an interesting idea. However a few minutes spent perusing the
content (or non-content, more like!) had me almost pining for the Youtube
comments section.

